# Because I'm crazy :D



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Sail panel set #3, this was inspired out of boredom not necessity! I bought some of these M&K tweets uber cheap from this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30790&highlight=M&K

They are gone I believe, no forum boner 

And exercise my skillz at making tweets smaller 



















AND Shazam! A new set of sails


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice job!...any plans to protect them?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope, gonna rock them like that  I had my morels that way and they were just fine. If someone pokes one in I'll kick their ass, make up some "your mother" jokes, then drop another one in  I bought "more than 2"


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice work Chad! How many does that make now?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ron2002si said:


> Nice work Chad! How many does that make now?


3, 4 is in the works soon to try to bring them more on-axis


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Are those the stock sail panels with existing tweet opening and all?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JediMentality said:


> Are those the stock sail panels with existing tweet opening and all?


Stock with the opening opened up just a lil bit.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

they look like the Dayton ND20s like that....


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess I will be the first to ask - _*How do they sound?*_


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

edwelly said:


> I guess I will be the first to ask - _*How do they sound?*_


I would like to know as well. I never really got to listen to them other than just testing them..


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

wrap them in grille cloth man...would look real classy


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

edwelly said:


> I guess I will be the first to ask - _*How do they sound?*_





James Bang said:


> I would like to know as well. I never really got to listen to them other than just testing them..


Well, I am very surprised! They sound fantastic. I had the seas neo aluminum's in there (I have more than 1 set of sails, I can pop them in and out) and I have to say that I feel that overall the seas are more accurate in reproduction. BUT I prefer these at the moment in terms of a pleasing sound. My best description would be like the old a/d/s tweets you would see in the early-mid 90's very laid back but with plenty of top end sparkle. Brushes on cymbals sound beautiful as to upper range brass instruments. Very, very pleasing, if I were doing a car for someone other than myself these would be the tweets, they just sound great. 

They were dropped in place of the seas, no crossover adjustment, no EQ, they are flat, a little work on the tippy top may bring them in rather nicely but I don't see myself doing that because I am happy with them, we shall see how they do in the upcoming weeks. They may open up a bit, the seas sure did. They WILL play very loud and show no signs of distress.

Set up this way, CA18RNX LPF at 2.5K 12dB/Oct to these at 3.15K at 24dB/Oct, all I had to do was adjust the gain a bit.



quest51210 said:


> wrap them in grille cloth man...would look real classy


The dome protrudes from the plane of the tweet/panel ring making wrapping them impossible, I don't mind them showing but I may us some plastic filler to clean up the mating area a bit. I'm gonna make sure I REALLY like them first though


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

wow. Maybe I should've kept at least a pair for myself. 

I'm glad you're enjoying them. You made great use of them and they're looking great in your sails.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

James Bang said:


> wow. Maybe I should've kept at least a pair for myself.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying them. You made great use of them and they're looking great in your sails.


Yeah I was kinda shocked to be honest. i found them in the "rainy day" box and it was rainy  Why not? I cold always sell them eh? But they are very nice. There are still some on eBay.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

the baffle you sanded off was there for a reason 'michelle', 

if you measure them now they will have a nasty dip @ 6745hz of 1.234 deebeez.

glue the baffle back together and replace it on the tweet to avoid requiring unessesary eq.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

No gluing  I ground that motha off


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

nice, I was going to install these to fill the hole in my sail panel and as an option if I needed them with the horns.

I saw a guy with some black "silicone" type rubber he used to mount some tweets one time and I was looking for it at home depot but couldn't find it. It was fairly rubbery, had a sheen to it...he was able to peel it off with no problem and not leave any residue.any idea what it is? I was going to mount these from the back and use that stuff to hold them in place


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> nice, I was going to install these to fill the hole in my sail panel and as an option if I needed them with the horns.
> 
> I saw a guy with some black "silicone" type rubber he used to mount some tweets one time and I was looking for it at home depot but couldn't find it. It was fairly rubbery, had a sheen to it...he was able to peel it off with no problem and not leave any residue.any idea what it is? I was going to mount these from the back and use that stuff to hold them in place


AZgrower mentioned the stuff in my firstish install thread with the Morels, can't remember the name of it though. I have a **** ton of insulin syringes here from the dog, sometimes I'll take (grind) the needles of,f sometimes I don't, but they make great for injecting small amounts of sealant, even epoxy in tiny places!

They would be great with horns if needed, they have a bit if a upper rise that really makes them shimmer.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

fredridge said:


> I saw a guy with some black "silicone" type rubber he used to mount some tweets one time and I was looking for it at home depot but couldn't find it. It was fairly rubbery, had a sheen to it...he was able to peel it off with no problem and not leave any residue.any idea what it is?


You sure it was a silicone?
Black hot melt glue sticks look like "silicone" when hardened, and you can peel the glue away with no residue..

Mark


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

no, definitely not sure- reason for the quotes.

Black hot glue? where would I fine that.



FrankstonCarAudio said:


> You sure it was a silicone?
> Black hot melt glue sticks look like "silicone" when hardened, and you can peel the glue away with no residue..
> 
> Mark


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> Black hot glue? where would I fine that.



Yeah......


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure where in the U.S. but Bosch make the black sticks that I use here in Australia..
Decent hardware store, maybe?

Mark


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

cool, I can find it online at audio supply places, but need to find someplace local if I can

audiooutfitters.com carries it



FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Not sure where in the U.S. but Bosch make the black sticks that I use here in Australia..
> Decent hardware store, maybe?
> 
> Mark


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

fredridge said:


> no, definitely not sure- reason for the quotes.
> 
> Black hot glue? where would I fine that.


yea where? i tried looking at several craft stores and had no luck.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

I use it at work... you could check with a specialty car audio place in your area and try and buy a stick or two from an installer


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

fredridge said:


> cool, I can find it online at audio supply places, but need to find someplace local if I can
> 
> audiooutfitters.com carries it


There is bound to be somewhere local to you, I would imagine..
Most decent hardware stores here in Australia carry the Bosch sticks, or can at least order them in..

HTH 

Mark


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well hell, with a steady hand and a controlled nozzle we are set!

Anyway I take the flanges down slowly with a bench grinder till I have about 1/8" to 1/16" left to the cylinder. You need to go somewhat slow and break the old stuff off to keep from melting intot he part you want to keep. 

Harbor Freight sells these grinding "bits" you can fit in any drill press. I fire one of those up and just take my time, it's shot when I'm done. Very minute touch-ups are done with a dremel sanding drum at slow speed, just touch it! If you try it with a grinder and a dremel it ain't gonna work, you need that slow time on the press


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

crap.... all I have is a dremel, and I am not too good with it..... I definitely need more practice and patience for this fabrication stuff


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> crap.... all I have is a dremel, and I am not too good with it..... I definitely need more practice and patience for this fabrication stuff


You need to get to a "tool sale" 

I'll find out when one is coming near you 

Carnies selling B-Stock name brand tools, they rock!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, been slowly picking stuff up.... got some good stuff from pawn shops and keeping an eye on craigslist too.... biggest issue is room..... not that I would want to live in the sticks, but I am jealous of all the room you guys have...and those huge garages

I go to harbor freight every couple weeks and just walk around




chad said:


> You need to get to a "tool sale"
> 
> I'll find out when one is coming near you
> 
> Carnies selling B-Stock name brand tools, they rock!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> yeah, been slowly picking stuff up.... got some good stuff from pawn shops and keeping an eye on craigslist too.... biggest issue is room..... not that I would want to live in the sticks, but I am jealous of all the room you guys have...and those huge garages
> 
> I go to harbor freight every couple weeks and just walk around


The sticks is good, 4 acres with woods, quads and dirt bikes, rock bed fishing creek, and a pond within walking distance fully stocked.

You won't miss the citay at all 

Oh, and loud, yep, you can get right at it


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure if I should start a new thread, but Chad, since you got's the powers, if needed go ahead and move.


anyway, I can't find black hot melt glue local....called a number of stores from hardware to craft and no one has it...checked a couple local supply places like Mcmaster-Carr and another. I should try some hobby stores.

anyway, I am doing some testing with some dap products right now. I think I found one that might work. it solidified flexible and came off without leaving any residue, though it did take up a little surface from the mdf I put it on.

anyway, it is either Dynaflex 230 or Dynaflex 3.0 - not sure which because I forgot to mark them. set up a new batch and labeled it. 


I think it might be the 230 elastomeric

will update you when I know. - a tube at home depot is $5


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I've seen the black glue stick at an Ace Hardware before. Not that that helps much.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I tried 2 of them around me and their website and wasn't able to find anything..... all my local ace/arrow hardware stores are pretty small 



capnxtreme said:


> I think I've seen the black glue stick at an Ace Hardware before. Not that that helps much.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

sounds like E6000




fredridge said:


> nice, I was going to install these to fill the hole in my sail panel and as an option if I needed them with the horns.
> 
> I saw a guy with some black "silicone" type rubber he used to mount some tweets one time and I was looking for it at home depot but couldn't find it. It was fairly rubbery, had a sheen to it...he was able to peel it off with no problem and not leave any residue.any idea what it is? I was going to mount these from the back and use that stuff to hold them in place


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Parts-Express-Black-Glue-Stick/dp/B0002ZPW2O

Bottom of the page:
http://www.technoflowcanada.com/tools/gluesticks.html


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

danssoslow said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Parts-Express-Black-Glue-Stick/dp/B0002ZPW2O
> 
> Bottom of the page:
> http://www.technoflowcanada.com/tools/gluesticks.html


bottom of the pg.









Very nice ! Chad { looks great }.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

that stuff seems to have too strong of a bond...at least that's the way it reads...... I didn't get a chance to check my test batch today, but will tomorrow and if it looks good I will try the dynaflex to mount the tweets.

if not I will test with this stuff..


I will order some black hot melt glue to have around so next time it is here. it is cheap enough, not bad to have



Darqnez said:


> sounds like E6000


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

since this was already a hijack of Chad's thread.

I never ordered the hot glue... I had used the dynaflex....and I must say, I will use it again, worked great..... holds great and came off all in once piece and didn't damage anything..... took off some of the felt on the back of the tweeter, but that's about it.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hijack??went from a tweeter post to a hotmelt treasure hunt...lol


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Picked up a pair too. Looking forward!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL from morels to these, you did not happen to have the seas neos int here too eh? 

I've taken my seas out of my other sail panels officially, I like these so much better.

For my next trick I'm gonna mod them to be more on axis and try out rings.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

chad said:


> LOL from morels to these, you did not happen to have the seas neos int here too eh?
> 
> I've taken my seas out of my other sail panels officially, I like these so much better.
> 
> For my next trick I'm gonna mod them to be more on axis and try out rings.


I'm not changing my Morels, just figured at $12 I have plenty of cars that could use better than stock tweeters.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chad said:


> LOL from morels to these, you did not happen to have the seas neos int here too eh?
> 
> I've taken my seas out of my other sail panels officially, I like these so much better.
> 
> For my next trick I'm gonna mod them to be more on axis and try out rings.


and I'm trying rings......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

What did you cut them with?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Man, Im not sure if you're just eyeballing it when cutting the flanges, but they look damn good 

Mini XT25s?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> What did you cut them with?


Dremel cutting disc for rough cuts then did the finesse work with a sanding drum



circa40 said:


> Man, Im not sure if you're just eyeballing it when cutting the flanges, but they look damn good
> 
> Mini XT25s?


Yeah Mini XT25's. Eyeballed it but I cheated, the magnet sleeve serves as a good guide.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

yikes... now tat looks _alot _like nipples...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

it's pretty kinky,


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

How are you liking the xt25 in there in the stock semi-on/on axis pods? What mids are you running again?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I had to increase the gain a bit on the left one.. just a bit. I REALLY like them thus far... rather effortless, they disappear.. the previous ones (earlier in this thread) i really like too due tot he fact that they have more zing and are colored.

I think a lot of the directionality of them comes from the concave shaped flange, which is still all over my shop floor in tiny balled up nuggets. i find them to be just a tiny bit more directional on the tippy top than your average dome tweet.


----------

